# Fuel Pump Deal



## joeysworld (Dec 22, 2009)

2003 sentra gxe 1.8

Im going to replace the entire fuel pump Assembly. I have issues with fuel level sensor and it looks as if the fuel pump fix kit is expensive. Plus I have 116,000 miles.

Does anyone have a website or can direct me to a good deal on the assembly?


----------



## techtalk (Jun 8, 2011)

joeysworld said:


> 2003 sentra gxe 1.8
> 
> Im going to replace the entire fuel pump Assembly. I have issues with fuel level sensor and it looks as if the fuel pump fix kit is expensive. Plus I have 116,000 miles.
> 
> Does anyone have a website or can direct me to a good deal on the assembly?


Joeysworld,

If you want to get a good deal on a genuine OEM Sentra fuel pump then I would recommend checking out Nissanpartszone.com (Part Detail). They have an OEM Sentra fuel pump on sale for about $270.

If you do not have a preference as to whether or not the fuel pump is OEM, I think Rockauto.com sells one for around $300 (for a '04 Sentra).

I don't see why anyone would want to pay more for a non-OEM fuel pump though


----------



## joeysworld (Dec 22, 2009)

Thanks. Just ordered from partstrain.com. The total was $303 plus change for an no name fuel pump assembly. I had called rockauto prior, but they wouldnt do price comparisions. I will get back with the details with the part and the service of partstrain.com.


----------

